# Bowfront or regular tank?



## dock (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi,

Which tank is better for freshwater, Bowfront or regular and why? Will bow front give you headache?

Also, is glass tank better than acrylic? I like glass but like to know your opinions. Thanks.


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

Its just a matter of taste. My wife really likes the look of the bowfront tanks. I think the tanks are nice, but don't like the way that the light refracts the fish and can distort them a bit, or make them harder to see from an angle, so I like rectangular tanks. 

As far as glass or acrylic goes, again opinions vary, but I think there is a reason most larger tanks are made of glass. Acrylic scratches pretty easy, and I think glass is stronger. But again, opinions vary.


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Have both regular and bowfront. But I personally like the regular tanks, like colio said I don't like how the curve of the glass kind of distorts the fish or plant at certain angles. 

But the bowfront does give you some depth and extra planting room for a nice foreground plant so is not all bad.

And also agree on the acrylic as ppl say its hard to clean cause it scratches easily. Good luck.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

While bow fronts may be deeper at the middle of the front, they tend to be less so on the ends. Tops are more difficult as is lighting them. Stands are usually more expensive as well.
I prefer glass tanks, because they are usually cheaper and not as easily scratched. Acrylic can be stronger, but they usually have to have a Euro style rim which reduces access and the use of some equipment. Strength is not an issue, and the lighter weight is nice in a large acrylic tank.


----------



## dock (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks all and I agree with all you said.


----------

